# Household and vehicle insurance



## paisleypark (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi,

Please could someone list a few household and vehicle insurance companies we could approach and get some quotes.

Thank you.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

paisleypark said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please could someone list a few household and vehicle insurance companies we could approach and get some quotes.
> 
> Thank you.


Welcome to State Insurance - State
Insurance | Investments | KiwiSaver - New Zealand Online - TOWER
AMI :: AMI Insurance


----------



## paisleypark (Mar 9, 2010)

thank you will check them out


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

paisleypark said:


> thank you will check them out



I can recommend State ( had no problems with contents & vehicle claims in the past)
They paid out on claims with no hesitation.


----------



## walshdon (May 2, 2012)

I would recommend AA insurance had both car and home with them. Didn't have good experiences with Tower.


----------



## lisamct (Nov 29, 2009)

I had a really good experience with Tower the one time I had to deal with them (someone else drove into my car and accepted liability so it was all pretty straightforward)

But, I've been shopping around and for home/contents/car and I'm more than likely changing to AMI as I liked their policy better.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Just be aware - a number of insurance companies are all part of the same larger group.

NZI, State, NAC, Mike Henry (travel insurance) and AMI are all part of Home: IAG New Zealand


----------



## NZCowboy (May 11, 2009)

Try FMG 
http://http://www.fmg.co.nz/
The FMG difference

Used them for years.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

NZCowboy said:


> Try FMG
> http://http://www.fmg.co.nz/
> The FMG difference
> 
> Used them for years.


They are generally for rural properties though. We found we couldn't use them for our Auckland based rentals.


----------

